# Would you wear a steel Cartier Tank?



## V10K+

I recognize most everyone uses it for dress occasions, but I was wondering if it can be used in casual environments with jeans and a t shirt.


----------



## Athram

If it's the new extra-large automatic tank then I'd have no problem wearing it on all occasions.
If it's an older and subsequently smaller model then I probably wouldn't wear it with jeans and a tee shirt.


----------



## V10K+

Which one do you like better? I like the idea of case being made out of solid silver but I also think the new one looks better in photos for some reason. The face and everything almost looks the same. I think the old one was 23mm and new one mid size is 27. I am thinking 30mm will be too wide in my opinion. My rado is 24mm and fits well at the smallest point of my wrist.


----------



## Dino944

The Tank looks great with everything from formal wear to business casual. However, for jeans and a T-shirt I'd opt for something sportier.


----------



## mpalmer

I don't think I could see myself wearing on anything but a formal occasion. However, if a woman is wearing one, I think she can wear it on any occasion. It's weird how that works...


----------



## OhioMade

I think the new Solo XL would be fine with jeans and t-shirt...


----------



## V10K+

What about the large model?


----------



## Rascasrosa

My reason for wanting this watch in stainless is so that I can dress it up for work and semi formal occasions and also wear it when I am casual (jeans/t-shirt). However, I am not sure if I would wear it to a formal occasion, as I would prefer a vintage Hamilton with a silk cord if I were wearing a formal dress, like to a wedding (i'm a woman).


----------



## IS300STeeZ

I would wear my SS Cartier Tank Solo on any occasion except maybe jeans and a white tee. The steel makes this watch more versatile.


----------



## V10K+

IS300STeeZ said:


> I would wear my SS Cartier Tank Solo on any occasion except maybe jeans and a white tee. The steel makes this watch more versatile.


I agree. I am happier with the steel myself too. It has a nice luster to it.


----------



## jackruff

Make my life easy and give us a pic. ......


----------



## Paolo B

Which Tank are we talking about? Let's determine that first, shall we?


----------



## carlhaluss

Paolo B said:


> Which Tank are we talking about? Let's determine that first, shall we?


I have a Cartier Tank Solo Large size, with the black leather/croco strap. I would wear it with most anything, except probably very casual gym gear. Most of my other watches, I have worn to the gym, but I would probably not wear this one.

Having said that, where I live there appears to be no sort of dress code, etiquette or standard for any occasion. Most people just don't seem to bother. Regardless of the occasion, the type of watch would likely go unnoticed by most.

The new standard seems to be: live in an expensive home, drive an expensive car, dine at expensive restaurants, wear an expensive watch, and dress like a bum. I am not sure if most people are making some kind of statement with that, or if they just want to be comfortable. Regardless, I would not worry too much as I really don't think it will be an issue. Just do what you are comfortable with.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Paolo B

I tried that on the other day. I agree with your post, Carl. I'd like to add that it wouldn't be my go to watch for jeans and a white t shirt though, but I'd be okay wearing it in this combination with brown suede monks if that makes any sense.


----------



## ozkanhoslan

it goes perfect with jeans and tees. especially small model, because of its comfortableness. it is probably the ultimate "one watch".


----------

